
Changing careers: software dev to pen tester - chuck4932
Does anybody have any experience changing careers from being a software developer to a penetration tester? What was it like and are you glad you made the career change?
======
howlett
Did that change about year ago, I've commented on an older thread about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14188283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14188283)

But it also depends where you are located (country wise I mean).

------
haloux
Pentester here. Ymmv, but in general, don’t be thrown off by the way older
protesters treat you. The stigma that software devs turned red team are “full
of bad habits and security faux pas” is very much alive. Be open to hearing
their (often scourgingly critical) advice about your ability to solve
problems. It’ll help down the road. Best of luck.

~~~
chuck4932
> The stigma that software devs turned red team are “full of bad habits and
> security faux pas”

I understand the stereotype of software developers not caring about security
as I have seen it first hand myself. But why would a software dev who became a
pen tester have any more bad habits then somebody who was not a software dev
before?

~~~
PaulHoule
A good pen tester is a rebel and has an instinct to rowhammer machines, run
strange software, etc.

